# Light colored poop in toddler???



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

The past 3 bowel movements ds (28months) has had are extremely light in color. Like a light beige color. What could this be? When I look this up online it says it is a sign of liver disease, but he doesnt have any of the other symptoms they list. He is acting like a normal healthy child. The only change in his diet I can think of is we switched from Silk brand soy milk to powdered soy milk recently, but I dont see how that could make a difference. Im really concerned and he doesnt have health insurance till August. Any experience with this???


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

My dd had one the other day, too.







:


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

I notice huge changes in poop from any dietary changes. Before I did anything else, I'd switch back to your old brand of soymilk and see what happens.


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd love to see these responses, my daughter frequently has this lately, i'd call it about peanut in colour...it worries me. She is sick right now but this has happened before this illness....hmmm


----------



## GavinSophieMama (May 7, 2006)

Does he nurse? Maybe it's something in your diet? just an idea


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Well I called his doctor hoping he would give me info on the phone so I wouldnt have to pay to come in and he said as long as it isnt white and chalky not to worry about it. I hope he's right. I switched his soymilk back to silk last night so we'll see if that makes a difference today. Keep me updated on your kids as well.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama*
The past 3 bowel movements ds (28months) has had are extremely light in color. Like a light beige color. What could this be?

I thought light-colored poop past EBF age was usually a sign of low-iron.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Does he have gas, maybe he's not digesting it fully.

Bile production is what effects poop color:
http://www.enzymestuff.com/rtstools.htm


----------

